# Barbara Schöneberger - Kalender 2012 (anzahl variabel)



## walme (30 März 2012)

damit ihr nächsten monat nichts verpasst​ 


​ 
wird fortgesetzt (fals interesse)​


----------



## dörty (30 März 2012)

Irgendwie kann ich da nicht aufs Datum schauen.


----------



## mc-hammer (30 März 2012)

gerne mehr, viel mehr, bitte


----------



## BlueLynne (30 März 2012)

im Mai platzen wohl dann die Möpse raus ......

:thx: für April


----------



## tommie3 (31 März 2012)

Grosses Interesse!


----------



## MrCap (2 Apr. 2012)

*ja gerne mehr :thumbup: bei Traumbasi wäre vielleicht sogar ein Tageskalender angebracht (lechz)  vielen Dank !!!*


----------



## reeze (11 Apr. 2012)

klasse! danke dafür!


----------



## fredclever (11 Apr. 2012)

Super toll danke


----------



## walme (25 Apr. 2012)

so, nun viel spass im mai​ 


​


----------



## Jone (26 Apr. 2012)

Wer kann schon Tage zählen, bei dieser Frau. :thx: für den Kalender, ich werde wenigstens versuchen mich auf die Wochenenden zu konzentrieren. Sehr gute Arbeit


----------



## walme (28 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## LuigiHallodri (28 Mai 2012)

Toller Blick auf die schönen Berge in Hamburg. Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## reeze (30 Mai 2012)

klasse, danke!


----------



## Afrikapaul (12 Juni 2012)

Da will man gar kein Schaltjahr mehr haben, weil dann der neue Kalender 1 Tag später erscheint!


----------



## yoshiki (12 Juni 2012)

sehr schön ^^


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Juni 2012)

Barbara hat sehr schöne Fleischberge.


----------



## iwolf (14 Juni 2012)

Wer so eine Figur hat Sollte sie doch nun endlich auch 
mal auspacken!


----------



## Max Hunt (14 Juni 2012)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den nächsten


----------



## neco (23 Apr. 2017)

Jone schrieb:


> Wer kann schon Tage zählen, bei dieser Frau. :thx: für den Kalender, ich werde wenigstens versuchen mich auf die Wochenenden zu konzentrieren. Sehr gute Arbeit



ganz deiner Meinung... sabber6


----------

